# What’s the highest puff count you have?



## Waine (22/11/17)

Just for fun, Who has the highest here? Who can beat my figure?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shatter (22/11/17)

Mine reset at 9999 so that's my max i can have on my current mod.


----------



## AlphaDog (22/11/17)

My RX200S is on 30640.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Warlock (22/11/17)

RX 2/3 from Vapecon2016.....79160 puffs. Not a good pic.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee (22/11/17)

My first Alien is just over 31000. I have a customer that had a VTC Mini, he brought it in to show me as it ticked over 99999, a while after that he was back at 50k, amazing mods those

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Halfdaft (23/11/17)

I'm at 12671 on my Paranormal, its the only mod I've owned that has a puff counter.
What's a little more interesting though is it stores the amount of time you spend puffing as well, which for me has been a little over 8 hours.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (23/11/17)

I think my record is +- 45 000 before I reset it to try gauge how long a tank lasts ... now I don’t go further than 666 because I swear that’s when the leaks and dry hits start happening

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

